# what kind of gun do u use



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

hunting arkansas


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I use a savage in .204 and a R-15 in .223, going to try one of my handguns this year.

Dont pay any attention to Stonegod, he's known to be tight with his money on here(except for buying calls). He is trying to coyote hunt as cheap as possible (no gun).LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My go to is a 243Win. I also have a Ruger#1 in 204, a pair of AR15's in 223, and a Savage axis in 22-250. I have a camoed BPS also but rarely take it out.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

main coyote gun is savage predator .223 also shoot a axis 22-250, tikka m55.243 and sometimes I take out my savage 111 in 300 win mag.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Fo coyotes I takes my Remington 700 in 22-250. For deer hunting I have a marlin 336 (waffle top) .35 rem with a peep sight or I take the other marlin 336 in 30-30 which as a scope.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

predator gun is a Ruger M77 in the 220swift topped with a 8X32X50 scope.............


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Steven's 200 in 223, R-15 in 223, Savage 93FV 22 WMR for night time.

DPMS Oracle 308 to be tried this year


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

rem 700 243 for dogs... hr 25 06 for deer... 1187 for geese and A 64fv 22lr for grouse an such... got A bunch more I should knock the dust off tho....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

LOL, ya I'm the odd ball, not many of us left.....


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

yep fokes say that about me 2 so dont feel 2 bad lol


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I am a Mauser fan. Two model 98's in .25-06, a Mexican Mauser in .257 Ackley, and a Belgian Mauser in 6mm Remington. I have other coyote whackers, but the .257 Ackley is my favorite.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I prefer to use my Savage Stryker in .243, but since it can be tough to get off a quick shot with, I will sometimes go with either my Win. mod. 275 in .22mag or just take the 12 ga. Mossy.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

R-15 .223, 12 ga. NEF Turkey shotgun extra full choke, and a ,22 mag for night hunting as it's the rules her in Michigan. Have a Savage 24 O/U I'm gonna give a good workout this year in .223 and .20 ga.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

[sub]Depends on the stand. Remington 700 SPS 22-250 for longer range, thats what its set up for. Remington 660 in a .243 was my go to all purpose rifle till I got me a Windham AR-15 5.56/.223.....Now I have to take a yote with it so its the only rifle I grab. I also carry a .22lr sidearm.[/sub]


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just put on a new stock on my future target rifle. Savage 12FV .223 B&C Medalist Tactical Stock. Need glass and a better bipod. Someday.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking rifle Tom, I like that stock.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Just put on a new stock on my future target rifle. Savage 12FV .223 B&C Medalist Tactical Stock. Need glass and a better bipod. Someday.....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Sweet setup Tom.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Howa 1500 .243, Before the .243 I used a Remington 770 22-250 My shotgun is a Remington 870 20ga.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Don't do it Tom!....... he might forget and throw it at the coyote!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I won't. He'll spend the first half the day pumping the bipod legs trying to get pressure in it to shoot.....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHHHA


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Savage Axis in. 223 and my own reloads.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bob, you need to put that in the coyote hunting section with the full story. Thanks Don and Ed for the kind words. See, I do take pics once in awhile....


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Bob, you need to put that in the coyote hunting section with the full story. Thanks Don and Ed for the kind words. See, I do take pics once in awhile....


Yea I know.... I am waiting to get a good connection with the laptop at the cabin again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> I have other coyote whackers, but the .257 Ackley is my favorite.


WOW!! And here I thought I was one the few left around that would admit to owning/owned a .257AI. Love mine! Built on a Ruger M77 flat top action with a 24" Shilen CM tube all nestled and bedded in a fiberglass handle. This one started off my love of A.I. cartridges. I aslo own a .223AI and a .243AI. Thinking about building a .280AI next.
My favorite to hunt yotes with is prolly the .243AI, it flat puts em down. But if I'm thinking 'bout saving a hide or two I take the .223AI. Both are built on tuned Rem 700 actions.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

for me its a 204 nef a custom ar in 223 an edge in 243 and a mossy 835 and 935


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Varmintnv said:


> WOW!! And here I thought I was one the few left around that would admit to owning/owned a .257AI. Love mine! Built on a Ruger M77 flat top action with a 24" Shilen CM tube all nestled and bedded in a fiberglass handle. This one started off my love of A.I. cartridges. I aslo own a .223AI and a .243AI. Thinking about building a .280AI next.
> My favorite to hunt yotes with is prolly the .243AI, it flat puts em down. But if I'm thinking 'bout saving a hide or two I take the .223AI. Both are built on tuned Rem 700 actions.


--------------------------------------
My .257 Ackley is built on a Mexican Mauser action. It has a 26" Shilen barrel with #3 contour and 0ne in twelve twist. It is absolutely "death" on coyotes
.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

so...... it is shooting a little right! LOL up and down looks good though LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> so...... it is shooting a little right! LOL up and down looks good though LOL


-------------------------------------
That sounds like a typical non shooter's comment. Shooting a group is intended to see how tight of a group that the rifle/load is capable of. The 1/2" horizontal adjustment is made AFTER the group is shot.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I know, I know I was just horsin around with ya buddy.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> I know, I know I was just horsin around with ya buddy.


---------------------------
I'm your Huckleberry---That's JUST my game.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice group!! I need to get off my butt and get mine Duracoated so I can start playing with it more. I have the stuff onhand, just need to get motivated enuff to get it done!! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is a heck of a group. Makes me want to go get some practice in


----------

